# Soft cab for a L245DT



## Bleecker (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there a soft cab available for a L245DT tractor?


----------



## charliewanda (Nov 28, 2011)

Bleecker, did you ever find a soft cab for your L245DT if so could you tell me where thank-you Charlie


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

These guys might make one, or if they don't they probably could. 

Original Tractor Cab


----------



## charliewanda (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Country Boy I will give it a try


----------

